# Sorghum



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorghum acres are increasing nationwide. Much greater demand today for a gluten free crop.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/sorghum_acres_increase_nationwide_NAA_Jo_Windmann/


----------

